

Warren Buffett on Charlie Rose about "tax the rich" op-ed (August 15th) - MikeCapone
http://www.charlierose.com/view/interview/11845

======
joelhaus
If more people were as reasonable and logical as Mr. Buffett, there would be
far fewer economic problems.

Unfortunately, the media seems to give voice only to the most extreme fringes
of economic thought and lowers the entire level of discourse in this country.
We need more news organizations and journalists like Rose, who see the value
in presenting moderate points of view and can present it in an easily
digestible fashion. PBS can afford to do this, but unfortunately, other
organizations might be too dependent on profits and too short creativity. As a
result, our country prospers less.

